# Old Sound Man



## dvsDave (Apr 28, 2004)

For those who may not know, the Old Sound Man on PSW (ProSoundWeb.com) is a recurring column that is hilarious and informative at the same time. I submitted a letter to him a while back, shameless plug for CB included.  I just went to view his latest column and I saw his reply to my letter.!

check it out here:

http://www.prosoundweb.com/sr/osm/highschoolers.php


----------



## ship (Apr 28, 2004)

Shameless plug
You are right, the guy is funny. Shameless plug you put in while shaming the people posting name brands. Have you no shame.

You will also find I’m also a frequent poster to the website, that also includes a lighting section that I’m sure mr. Old Sound Man is just as displeased about existing as a part of. In my case, I hang around the lighting section but others here are by techual in being both sound and lighting capable from the website and post to both forums. It’s one of about 5 I take a active role in.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a member of more than one website. You never know what you will find useful, or even what inspirations you will get off any one website. I am missing Stagecraft so much these days you would not believe it.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 28, 2004)

ship said:


> Shameless plug
> You are right, the guy is funny. Shameless plug you put in while shaming the people posting name brands. Have you no shame.


Nope... no shame at all  

man.. I sent that letter into him way back in the beginning of march, i think...


ship said:


> I am missing Stagecraft so much these days you would not believe it.


what happened to Stagecraft?

I'd love to hang out at the PSW forums, but between being an admin at nukecops.com and running this site... I don't have time to be an active member anywhere else.


----------



## seanb (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been hanging around in the LAB and LAB lounge for a while now. Mostly I'm just lurking in the LAB, but I'll toss a quarter into the Lounge once in a while. Fantastic learning forum..


----------

